# KILL ME THREE TIMES Arrives on July 7 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

KILL ME THREE TIMES

From The Producers Of Death At A Funeral, Deadly Funny Thriller Kills On 
Blu-ray™ And DVD July 7 From Magnolia Home Entertainment 

Under The Magnet Label

LOS ANGELES, CALIF. – Once is never enough in the hilarious crime thriller starring fan-favorite Simon Pegg (Shaun Of The Dead), KILL ME THREE TIMES, arriving on Blu-ray and DVD July 7 from Magnolia Entertainment under the Magnet Label. From director Kriv Stenders (Red Dog) the daring black comedy set and shot on location in Western Australia also stars Teresa Palmer (Warm Bodies), Sullivan Stapleton (Animal Kingdom), Alice Braga (Elysium), Callan Mulvey (Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice, Captain America: The Winter Soldier), and Golden Globe® nominee Bryan Brown (Australia, The Thorn Birds).

When eccentric assassin Charlie Wolfe (Pegg) is hired by a wealthy man (Mulvey) to kill his beautiful wife (Braga), he discovers he’s not the only one aiming for her murder. Soon, he inadvertently finds himself at the center of three tales of murder, mayhem, blackmail and revenge, all incited from the wife’s illicit affair with a local surfer (Helmsworth). Produced by Laurence Malkin and Share Stallings, the team behind 
Death At A Funeral and A Few Best Men), KILL ME THREE TIMES is an “exhilarating yarn” (The Film Stage) and “a breezy, crowd-pleasing ride” (The Movable Feast).

The KILL ME THREE TIMES Blu-ray Disc and DVD includes behind-the-scenes featurettes and will be available for the suggested retail prices of $29.98 and $26.98, respectively.


Synopsis

The double crosses pile up in this comedic thriller starring Simon Pegg as a jaded hit man on a seemingly routine job. The assassin finds himself in the center of three tales of murder, mayhem, blackmail and revenge intertwine when a gambling addict, a small town “Lady Macbeth,” a club owner, a policeman and a lover all converge on the same mark.


Bonus Features

Behind the Scenes • AXS TV: A Look At Kill Me Three Times • Theatrical Trailer


Blu-ray Disc

Price: $29.98

Street Date: July 7, 2015

Running Time: 90 min

Catalog: 10864

MPAA Rating: R

Genre: Action 


DVD

Price: $26.98

Street Date: July 7, 2015

Running Time: 90 min

Catalog: 10863

MPAA Rating: R

Genre: Action
​


----------

